# [EVDL] DC-DC choices



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In my Ebay travels, I've picked up several Vicor DC-DC converters.
Now I need to figure out which ones to use.
My pack will be in the 240V to 288V range.

A) A pair of 300V to 12V 500W units. (V300A12C500BL2)
B) Qty 10 of 48V to 6.5V (hopefully) 200W units. (VI230-38, note these 
have 6.5V output printed on their labels, but the data sheet says that 
part number is 5V output.)

Configuration 1) Use the 300V devices in parallel tuned up to 13.2V, 
which is as high as they go.
This gives 1000W at 13.2V
Problem: Voltage is too low to charge the accessory battery during 
drives.
Possible Solution: Add a good 12V charger that runs when the car is 
plugged in.

Configuration 2) Use the 200V devices in series, so I can trim it up to 
14.3V output.
This gives 500W at 14.3V.

Configuration 3) Use the 48V devices in series/parallel, tuned up to 
7.lV each, giving a 14.2V output.
This gives 1000W at 14.2V.
Problem: LOTS of wiring, getting them to share the load equally 
might be difficult, so they may cause pack imbalance.


-- 
--
John G. Lussmyer mailto:[email protected]
Electric Vehicle Battery Monitoring Systems, http://www.CasaDelGato.com


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello John,

I do not use the DC-DC converters to charge my 12 volt deep cycle accessory 
battery. It either under or over charging it all the time, unless I keep 
adjusting it.

I use a onboard 12 volt charger that has the deep cycle selection. I use a 
Shumacher Smart Charge Model No. WM-6000A that I set it on the 30 amp and 
deep cycle setting.

Even though I am using a inverter-alternator to supply 120 vac 60 hz and 
13.5 to 14.8 vdc at the same time, I let the deep cycle 12 volt battery 
discharge to 70 to 80 percent SOC so as to exercise it.

When I plug in my main AC power cable, this charger comes on automatically 
and have to selected the 30 amp and deep cycle settings. A lot of times, 
the battery may only take less than 15 minutes to charge.

The voltage will then float charge the battery at 13.3 volts. The 12 volt 
accessory battery which should be at a minimum a U.S. Battery EV-145 or a 
Trojan SCS-225. I get the same life out of these batteries as I do on my 
main battery pack which is now going on 7 years.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, March 23, 2009 12:37 PM
Subject: [EVDL] DC-DC choices


> In my Ebay travels, I've picked up several Vicor DC-DC converters.
> Now I need to figure out which ones to use.
> My pack will be in the 240V to 288V range.
>
> A) A pair of 300V to 12V 500W units. (V300A12C500BL2)
> B) Qty 10 of 48V to 6.5V (hopefully) 200W units. (VI230-38, note these
> have 6.5V output printed on their labels, but the data sheet says that
> part number is 5V output.)
>
> Configuration 1) Use the 300V devices in parallel tuned up to 13.2V,
> which is as high as they go.
> This gives 1000W at 13.2V
> Problem: Voltage is too low to charge the accessory battery during
> drives.
> Possible Solution: Add a good 12V charger that runs when the car is
> plugged in.
>
> Configuration 2) Use the 200V devices in series, so I can trim it up to
> 14.3V output.
> This gives 500W at 14.3V.
>
> Configuration 3) Use the 48V devices in series/parallel, tuned up to
> 7.lV each, giving a 14.2V output.
> This gives 1000W at 14.2V.
> Problem: LOTS of wiring, getting them to share the load equally
> might be difficult, so they may cause pack imbalance.
>
>
> -- 
> --
> John G. Lussmyer mailto:[email protected]
> Electric Vehicle Battery Monitoring Systems, http://www.CasaDelGato.com
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope this is not too far off subject. I am using DEKA Gel battery for 
12 volt and understand they are easy to ruin. In particular the 
finishing charge. Any recommendation for a 12 volt charger to I can use 
at home to recharge?
JMS



> Roland Wiench wrote:
> > Hello John,
> >
> > I do not use the DC-DC converters to charge my 12 volt deep cycle accessory
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Shumacher Smart charger has a settings for standard, deep cycle, gel and 
AGM batteries. I am using a 30 amp one on board and a one off board charger 
at a 40 amp rating that has a 6 and 12 volt output See what the charger 
looks like at:

http://go-ev.net/pics/011.html

Got this charger at Wal-Mart or at Wal-Mart.Com

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John M. Salmon III" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, March 23, 2009 1:12 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC-DC choices


> I hope this is not too far off subject. I am using DEKA Gel battery for
> 12 volt and understand they are easy to ruin. In particular the
> finishing charge. Any recommendation for a 12 volt charger to I can use
> at home to recharge?
> JMS
>


> > Roland Wiench wrote:
> > > Hello John,
> > >
> > > I do not use the DC-DC converters to charge my 12 volt deep cycle
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Get it cheaper on eBay, or half.com.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, March 23, 2009 2:32 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC-DC choices


> The Shumacher Smart charger has a settings for standard, deep cycle, gel 
> and AGM batteries. I am using a 30 amp one on board and a one off board 
> charger at a 40 amp rating that has a 6 and 12 volt output See what the 
> charger looks like at:
>
> http://go-ev.net/pics/011.html
>
> Got this charger at Wal-Mart or at Wal-Mart.Com
>
> Roland
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "John M. Salmon III" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, March 23, 2009 1:12 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] DC-DC choices
>
>
>> I hope this is not too far off subject. I am using DEKA Gel battery for
>> 12 volt and understand they are easy to ruin. In particular the
>> finishing charge. Any recommendation for a 12 volt charger to I can use
>> at home to recharge?
>> JMS
>>


> >> Roland Wiench wrote:
> >> > Hello John,
> >> >
> >> > I do not use the DC-DC converters to charge my 12 volt deep cycle
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm going to do something similar to Option A. Why do you have to 
fully charge the accessory battery? Maybe an occasional top off 
charge, but running at 13.2V don't you think that will be enough to 
keep it near the op of charge.




> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > In my Ebay travels, I've picked up several Vicor DC-DC converters.
> > Now I need to figure out which ones to use.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"Configuration 1) Use the 300V devices in parallel tuned up to 13.2V,
which is as high as they go.
This gives 1000W at 13.2V
Problem: Voltage is too low to charge the accessory battery during
drives.
Possible Solution: Add a good 12V charger that runs when the car is
plugged in."

Ditch the 12V dead weight ? Why use any battery if you can just push
button the 1 kW DC/DC on ? and.. no service anymore on that part. For
emergency use buy/use possibly existing pocket size 14,4V tool battery
(Lion, Ni-Cd, etc..)

-Jukka



2009/3/23 John G. Lussmyer <[email protected]>:
> In my Ebay travels, I've picked up several Vicor DC-DC converters.
> Now I need to figure out which ones to use.
> My pack will be in the 240V to 288V range.
>
> A) A pair of 300V to 12V 500W units. (V300A12C500BL2)
> B) Qty 10 of 48V to 6.5V (hopefully) 200W units. (VI230-38, note these
> have 6.5V output printed on their labels, but the data sheet says that
> part number is 5V output.)
>
> Configuration 1) Use the 300V devices in parallel tuned up to 13.2V,
> which is as high as they go.
> This gives 1000W at 13.2V
> Problem: Voltage is too low to charge the accessory battery during
> drives.
> Possible Solution: Add a good 12V charger that runs when the car is
> plugged in.
>
> Configuration 2) Use the 200V devices in series, so I can trim it up to
> 14.3V output.
> This gives 500W at 14.3V.
>
> Configuration 3) Use the 48V devices in series/parallel, tuned up to
> 7.lV each, giving a 14.2V output.
> This gives 1000W at 14.2V.
> Problem: LOTS of wiring, getting them to share the load equally
> might be difficult, so they may cause pack imbalance.
>
>
> --
> --
> John G. Lussmyer mailto:[email protected]
> Electric Vehicle Battery Monitoring Systems, http://www.CasaDelGato.com
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > I'm going to do something similar to Option A. Why do you have to
> > fully charge the accessory battery? Maybe an occasional top off
> > charge, but running at 13.2V don't you think that will be enough to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jukka J=E4rvinen wrote:
> > "Configuration 1) Use the 300V devices in parallel tuned up to 13.2V,
> > which is as high as they go.
> > This gives 1000W at 13.2V
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 23 Mar 2009 at 16:12, John M. Salmon III wrote:
> 
> > I am using DEKA Gel battery for 12 volt and understand they are easy
> > to ruin. In particular the finishing charge. Any recommendation for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > I've picked up several Vicor DC-DC converters.
> > Now I need to figure out which ones to use.
> > My pack will be in the 240V to 288V range.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> >
> >> I've picked up several Vicor DC-DC converters.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm going to do the same thing. I have Vicors turned up to 13 someting, but
not enough to charge the battery. I played around with different resistors
until I found a value that worked and then plugged it onto the Vicor with a
simple connector. The Vicor will not run when the car is off. When I have
the car plugged in at home there is a Schumacher charger that refreshes the
house battery.

I also use some Vicors modules to supply isolated 5v and 12v for
instruments. They run off the 12v side of the car and have never been a
problem.

Dave Cover



> John G. Lussmyer <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Lee Hart wrote:
> > > John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I'm not planning on having the DC-DC on all the time. I don't like 
> having that much parasitic load on a non-daily driver vehicle.
> I figure on installing a decent 12V charger that comes on when the car 
> is plugged in.
> (now FINDING one that will come on without pressing any buttons is the 
> hard part! All the ones I've seen recently require you to press at 
> least one button after it's plugged in.)
> 
I wired my DC/DC to the parking lights via relay. The DC/DC only comes
on if my parking or headlights are on. That's about the only time I
need it. Occasionally I will turn the lights on if I think my 12 volt
deep cycle 'house battery' is getting low.

John in Sylmar, CA
www.evalbum.com/1749

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I liked my Vicor dc/dc but my Iota has been running well for the last few y=
ears & is a fraction of the price of the Vicor. . Lawrence Rhodes....=
....

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Vicors sure are the best and pricey. Add BM to the part number and you get a
controled voltage and current output capability. BM is for Bat Mod as in
battery charger. Lurking around the list it seems some people are just set
up for voltage control from their dc/dc converters. The Vicors can be
configured for almost any charging profile. Info is at Vicor site.
robC

2009/3/25 Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]>

>
> I liked my Vicor dc/dc but my Iota has been running well for the last few
> years & is a fraction of the price of the Vicor. . Lawrence Rhodes........
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On the Pricey issue, I've bought all mine on eBay and they've been very
affordable. Probably a tenth of commercial prices. And, as Lawrence said,
they are very configurable. The Vicor site (www.vicr.com) has a ton of
documentation on how to use their products. Lot's of schematics.

Dave Cover



> Robert Carrillo <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Vicors sure are the best and pricey. Add BM to the part number and you get
> > a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> ...
> >> Ditch the 12V dead weight ? Why use any battery if you can just push
> >> button the 1 kW DC/DC on ? and.. no service anymore on that part. For
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> > John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > ...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Victor Tikhonov <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > DC-DC always can supply 12V for emergency flashers. If flashers
> ...


----------

